# Monitor geht nach 1 Sekunde aus



## darkniz (26. September 2007)

Hallo,

Mein 19" LCD Monitor von Fujitsu Siemens geht beim Einschalten für eine Sekunde an und dann wird er schwarz. Die Kontroll-LED bleibt aber an.

In der einen Sekunde wird das Bild richtig dargestellt.

Wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man ganz schwach noch die Umrisse des Desktops. Es sieht so aus, als wäre nur die Hintergrundbeleuchtung aus.

Wenn ich den Monitor ausschalte und wieder anschalte erscheint Fujitsu Siemens Computers beleuchtet und bunt.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das der Monitor wieder läuft?


----------



## ED101 (28. September 2007)

Klingt nach defekter Hintergrundbeleuchtung bzw des Stromversorgung. Bleibt das HersellerLogo hell oder wird das auch gleich wieder dunkel?


----------



## Gollum (28. September 2007)

hast den monitor auch mal an nem anderen pc probiert?
Nimm doch auch mal einen anderen eingang plus kabel her und schau ob sich was tut (dvi auf vga)


----------



## darkniz (29. September 2007)

Das Logo erscheint für eine Sekunde und ist normal hell und in Farbe.

Ich habe den Monitor auch schon an anderen Computern und Anschlüssen ausprobiert.


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Hindergrundbeleuchtung Kostengünstig zu reparieren?


----------



## der_schnitter (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich würd ihn einschicken.Ob es sich lohnt den reparieren zu lassen oder ob du lieber gleich nen neuen kaufst musst du dann selber entscheiden.


----------



## MrMorse (31. Dezember 2007)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Ich würd ihn einschicken.Ob es sich lohnt den reparieren zu lassen oder ob du lieber gleich nen neuen kaufst musst du dann selber entscheiden.



Dasselbe hatte ich mit meinem einen Samsung TFT.

Schwarz, Konturen sichtbar, manchmal für eine halbe Sekunde ein Bild.

Hintergrundbeleuchtung defekt.
Hatte noch Garantie. Habe Samsung-Hotline angerufen.
Dann hat UPS den TFT in passender Verpackung abgeholt, der TFT wurde repariert und mir zurückgeschickt.


----------



## klefreak (8. Januar 2008)

hatte bei meinem EIZO das gleiche problem. da das modell schon älter war habe ich den sogleich aufgeschraubt und festgestellt, dass eine der beiden Lampen (stromversorgung) defekt war, nahcdem ich glücklicherweise ein 2. gleiches Modell hatte habe ich alles nur erdenkliche vom 2. monitor auf die Platine des ersten gelötet--> der 2. hatte genau das gleiche Problem, beim selben Versorgungskreis der Lampe, also hab ich von der Funktionierenden seite des 2. auf die "defekte seite des 1. Monitors alle von mir lötbaren Teile umgelötet.
 FAZIT: HAT nicht funktioniert ;(

lg KLemens

PS: wenn noch Garantie würd ich schnell einschicken, ansonsten einen Neuen Kaufen und den alten für ein OVERHEAD-Beamer Projekt zweckentfremden


----------



## darkniz (8. Januar 2008)

Die Leuchtröhren funktionieren noch und der Monitor lief auch mal wieder ein paar Tage. Aber da mich der Monitor nichts gekostet hat, er keine Garantie mehr hat und er eine Reaktionszeit von 25ms hat, lohnt es sich nicht, den Monitor reparieren zu lassen.


----------



## kmf (8. Januar 2008)

Hintergrundbeleuchtung reparieren zu lassen ist nicht allzu teuer. Bei meinem Dell Notebook hab ich damals etwas über 30 gelöhnt. Beim Fernsehhändler um die Ecke, der eigentlich hauptsächlich Fernseher und so Gedöns repariert und Computer u. Komponenten nur als Nebengeschäft verkaufte. 
OK, mittlerweile ist das bei dem viel mehr geworden, wenn ich vorbei komme und sehe wieviel Leute da heute Computerkram kaufen.


----------



## darkniz (8. Januar 2008)

Je nach Problem und Aufwand sind die Kosten unterschiedlich und da ich mit dem Monitor sowieso nicht spielen kann, da die Reaktionszeit zu langsam ist, macht es auch keinen Sinn für den Monitor noch Geld auszugeben.


----------

